# Wanted, Model 1100 16 gauge barrel



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Looking for a new or used replacement barrel for my 50 year old Model 1100 16 gauge Remington. Would prefer one already threaded with chokes but will consider anything.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just curious, but what happened to your old barrel? I ask because many years ago the end of the barrel(30" full choke) on my 870 was peeled back due to snow blockage. I had a smith cut the barrel back to 24", thread and install choke tubes and replace the bead. The result was the best handling shotgun I own.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Just curious, but what happened to your old barrel? I ask because many years ago the end of the barrel(30" full choke) on my 870 was peeled back due to snow blockage. I had a smith cut the barrel back to 24", thread and install choke tubes and replace the bead. The result was the best handling shotgun I own.


Nothing wrong with the original barrel. I want to start using my 50 year old 1100 to shoot ducks again and it's got a fixed choke barrel. I don't want to change or modify the barrel from it's original state so I am looking for another barrel that has screw in chokes or one that I will install them in it. Want to keep my original barrel as is. People look at this gun and when I tell them it's 50 years old they don't believe it. Even the bluing looks brand new and it's killed well over a 1000 ducks, countless cottontails and squirrels and a few racoons during it's career mainly from the lead shot days. Grandpa bought it for me when I started duck hunting with him, just 6 years later he passed away on my 15th birthday. I'm looking forward to the day when I am too old to use it and pass it on to one of my grandsons.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Nothing wrong with the original barrel. I want to start using my 50 year old 1100 to shoot ducks again and it's got a fixed choke barrel. I don't want to change or modify the barrel from it's original state so I am looking for another barrel that has screw in chokes or one that I will install them in it. Want to keep my original barrel as is. People look at this gun and when I tell them it's 50 years old they don't believe it. Even the bluing looks brand new and it's killed well over a 1000 ducks, countless cottontails and squirrels and a few racoons during it's career mainly from the lead shot days. Grandpa bought it for me when I started duck hunting with him, just 6 years later he passed away on my 15th birthday. I'm looking forward to the day when I am too old to use it and pass it on to one of my grandsons.


I can sure understand that. These old gun's from your youth do have memories. 
You might give this guy a call, he is a great gunsmith and does a ton of shotgun work here in Salt Lake. Other smiths also might have leads on one.

Karl McKnight, 801-831-0310 www.mcknightsgunsmithing.net


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> I can sure understand that. These old gun's from your youth do have memories.
> You might give this guy a call, he is a great gunsmith and does a ton of shotgun work here in Salt Lake. Other smiths also might have leads on one.
> 
> Karl McKnight, 801-831-0310 www.mcknightsgunsmithing.net


Good thunkin. I know Karl, he's done all my shotgun work, will give him a call, thanks for the advice


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Man I can understand being hooked on shooting a Remington 1100. I've got one myself. Hey if you don't have any luck with the gunsmith, I see lots of 1100 barrels on gunbroker and ebay. The only tricky part is that I don't see nearly as many in 16 gauge which is too bad. I swear the 16 and 28 gauge are nice to shoot but are dang near the red-headed stepchildren of the shotgun world.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Got one, coerced my brother into feeling sorry for me and giving up his spare 1100 in 16 gauge that he hadn't shot in over 20 years. Told him I was sending off my original barrel to have it threaded and he nearly cried. Grandpa bought him a 16 at the same time he bought me one, had it laid out on each of our beds when we came home from school. My brother told me that there was no way he could let me do that to my gun.  Yes I did play him..


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey whatever works man. That gun will now get some use and it is still in your family. win-win


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just have Karl open 'er up to an imp-mod. It'll handle non-lead just like your original full choke shooting lead. Talk to Karl, he'll help you make a choice that will leave your shotgun looking just like it always has.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> Just have Karl open 'er up to an imp-mod. It'll handle non-lead just like your original full choke shooting lead. Talk to Karl, he'll help you make a choice that will leave your shotgun looking just like it always has.


I believe the barrel on this gun he's is selling me has briley chokes on it already. I am going to check it out when it get's here to make sure. If it doesn't I am going to send the barrel off to Mike Orlen and have him install screw in chokes.


----------

